# This this charcoal any good???



## danbono (Jan 4, 2019)

HI All I was in Home Depot today and saw this, any one used this charcoal? How good is it, the price is right.
Thanks Dan


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jan 4, 2019)

Sorry, I have never heard of it.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 4, 2019)

Yes , that's Royal Oak Ridge made for home depot .


----------



## motocrash (Jan 4, 2019)

Yep,good stuff.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 4, 2019)

They also make one for Walmart looks about the same and I have used it without any problems. Royal Oak is a good line of charcoal.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 4, 2019)

No, it's no good.
It just burns up.
Turns to ash in the same day.

Kinda like Wood, Pellets, etc.
So frustrating!

Ducks.... Runs.... 

(40 pounds for <$10 sounds like a deal to me...)


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jan 4, 2019)

I’m fixin to burn some up tonite for some burgers. I got 15# bags at HD for $2.98 just a few weeks ago. I don’t care who you are, that’s a good deal right there! Probably gonna be burned up and gone in the mornin’ tho. Dadgummit!


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 4, 2019)

As others said above it is Royal Oak Ridge briquettes. Embers is the store brand for HD (look at the bottom of the back of the bag and you'll see "Manufactured in the USA by Royal Oak Enterprises." 

That price is 25 cents a pound. I haven't seen the 2x20 lb bundle at my HD yet. I'm hoping they have it this Spring when I need to stock up, or I'll be buying Ridge at Lowes again when they have their Spring sale at 26 cents a pound. I prefer HD.


----------



## danbono (Jan 6, 2019)

Any one else would like to add to this? Good or Bad!!! I just love the price!!
Thanks Dan


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jan 13, 2019)

I bought some awhile back. I couldn’t tell a difference in it and actual royal oak briquettes. It burned consistently and smelled good. I’d put it way ahead of kingsford. For the price you can’t beat that. Buy all you can.


----------

